# [Review] Enermax Liqtech 120x



## Deeron (21. Oktober 2014)

*[size=+2]Die Enermax Liqtech 120x im Test[/size]*​
Autor: Deeron




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Forengemeinde.
Kompaktwasserkühlungen genießen in der Community keinen sehr guten Ruf. Oft werden sie als "zu laut" und "ineffizeint" betitelt und dementsprechend gemieden und nicht weiterempfohlen. Im Vergleich zu Luftkühlern spricht auch der höhere Anschaffungspreis gegen die, von den Herstellern vormontierten, Wasserkühler.
Ob auch die Liqtech 120x-Kompaktwasserkühlung diesen Vorurteilen gerecht wird oder eine wirkliche Alternativlösung darstellt, möchte ich euch in diesem Review zeigen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich Enermax für das bereit gestellte Sample danken.

Inhaltsverzeichnis:

1. Einleitung
2. Spezifikationen und technische Details
3. Lieferumfang und Verarbeitung
4. Praxistest
4.1 Testumgebung
4.2 Montage
4.3 Ergebnisse
5. Fazit und Persönliche Meinung

*2. Spezifikationen und technische Details*

Die Enermax Liqtech 120x ist eine vom Hersteller vormontierte und ab Werk befüllte Kompaktwasserkühlung, welche mit einem 120mm-Radiator bestückt ist. Der Hersteller selbst preist die Nutzung der Kompaktwasserkühlung speziell in leistungsstarken, übertakteten Gaming-PC´s und Workstations an, was auf eine sehr gute Kühlleistung hoffen lässt. Durch den geschlossenen Kreislauf, bleibt das Kühlsystem über Jahre wartungsfrei. Mit seinen Außenmaßen von 120mm (Breite), 153mm (Höhe) und 43mm(Tiefe, zzgl. Lüfter) kann der Radiator, in welchen auch schon der Ausgleichsbehälter integriert ist, an fast jedem 120mm-Lüftergitter im Gehäuse montiert werden. Der Radiator besteht bei dieser Kompaktwasserkühlung aus Aluminium und ist schwarz lackiert. Rote Gummistreifen, auf denen die Lüfter aufliegen, sorgen für ansprechende Akzente und eine Vibrationsdämpfung. Die Abmessungen der Kühlblock-Pumpeneinheit sind nicht weiter interessant, da diese so gering ausfallen, dass selbst in kleinsten Gehäusen genug Platz ist. Wie der Radiator besteht auch das Gehäuse der Pumpe aus Aluminium. Die Kühlfläche hingegen wird aus Kupfer gefertigt und besitzt im Inneren eine Mikrolamellenstruktur, was eine optimale Wärmeübertragung garantieren soll. Platz benötigen allerdings noch die zwei massiven Gummischläuche, welche 310mm lang sind und die Pumpe mit dem Radiator verbinden. Die Pumpe der Enermax Liqtech 120x arbeitet bei konstanten 12 Volt mit ca 2.500 Umdrehungen in der Minute und sorgt somit in Verbindung mit dem großen Innendurchmesser der Schläuche für einen hohen Flüssigkeitsdurchsatz. Angeschlossen wird die Pumpeneinheit entweder direkt auf dem Mainboard mit einem 3-Pin-Lüfteranschluss oder wahlweise direkt an dem Netzteil des Computers. Weitere Highlights des Kühlblocks sind die blaue LED unter dem Enermax-Logo auf der Oberseite der Pumpeneinheit, sowie das Keramiklager der Pumpe selbst, womit vom Hersteller 50.000 mögliche Betriebsstunden angegeben werden. Kompatibel ist der Enermax Liqtech 120x mit allen aktuell erhältlichen AMD-Sockeln (ausgenommen AM1) sowie den Intel-Sockeln 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366 und 2011. Um den Radiator mit Frischluft zu versorgen, legt Enermax zwei Hauseigene Lüfter aus der Twister-Preasure-Serie bei, welche über 4-Pin-PWM-Stecker am Mainboard angeschlossen werden. Ausgelegt sind diese Lüfter für einen hohen statischen Druck, was die richtige Wahl für die Radiatorbelüftung ist. Als Lager für den Rotor dient ein eigens entwickeltes und patentiertes Twister-Lager, wodurch Enermax, die möglichen Betriebsstunden bei 100.000 ansetzt. Ein Feature der Lüfter befindet sich auf der Rückseite der Lüfternabe. Dort ist ein kleiner Schalter angebracht, mit welchem man die Maximaldrehzahl des Lüfters begrenzen kann. Eingeteilt wird dabei in drei verschiedene Modi, die auf Silent-, Performance- und Overclock-Mode hören. Die jeweilige Maximaldrehzahl liegt abhängig vom Modus bei 1.300, 2.000 oder 2.500 Umdrehungen pro Minute.

*3. Lieferumfang und Verarbeitung*

Die äußere Verpackung der Liqtech 120x besteht aus einem eingeschweißten Pappkarton, welcher, wie die Wasserkühlung selbst, in den zeitlosen Trendfarben Schwarz und Rot gehalten ist. Neben dem Produktbild, sind auf der Vorderseite noch alle wichtigen Highlights sowie die Sockelkompatibilität aufgeführt. Bei der Kartonage verzichtet man auf Hochglanzoberflächen und großartige Folierungen, dennoch ist die Qualität des Aufdrucks sehr gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Öffnet man die Verpackung und nimmt eine, der Sicherheit geschuldete, Schaumstoffplatte bei Seite, sieht man schon die Wasserkühlung und das beigelegte Zubehör in einer eierkartonähnlichen Pappmascheekonstruktion liegen. 
Bis auf notwendige und vom Käufer geforderte Verpackungsfolien, welche nochmals jedes Teil umschließen, ist die gesamte Verpackung meiner Ansicht nach, sehr umweltfreundlich gehalten. Damit Kleinteile nicht verloren gehen, sind auch diese noch einmal in einem seperaten, kleinen Karton eingepackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lieferumfang der Liqtech 120x fällt sehr üppig aus. Neben der Wasserkühlung selbst, befinden sich noch das Montagematerial und die Halter für den Sockel, 16 Schrauben zur Befestigung der Lüfter und des Radiators im Gehäuse (8x lang für mit Lüfter, 8x kurz für ohne Lüfter), Wärmeleitpaste, ein 12V-Adapter für den Anschluss der Pumpe am PC-Netzteil, zwei Enermax Twister-Preasure-Lüfter und ein 4-Pin-PWM-Y-Adapter zum Anschluss beider Lüfter an einen Mainboardanschluss im Karton.
Als Wärmeleitpaste legt Enermax eine kleine Tube Dow Corning TC-5121 bei. Das die Lieferung in einer Spritze erfolgt, gefällt mir persönlich sehr, da so das Arbeiten mit der Paste wesentlich schneller und sauberer von Statten geht und der Rest noch lange und sicher aufbewahrt werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenden wir uns zuerst der Wasserkühlung selbst zu. Hat man diese von ihrer Folienverpackung befreit, fallen als erstes die massiven Gummischläuche auf. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind diese bei der Enermax Liqtech 120x sehr schwer und steif, was aber ein gewisses Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit und die Dichtigkeit aufbaut. Die Anschlüsse der Schläuche auf Seiten der Pumpeneinheit, sind minimal beweglich, was ein Abknicken an besagter Stelle verhindern und die Montage vereinfachen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schauen wir uns jetzt die Pumpeneinheit etwas näher an. Das Anschlusskabel der Pumpe ist mit einem schwarzen, blickdichten Sleeve ummantelt und erzeugt einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Oberseite des Kühlkörpers ist mit dem Hauptgehäuse fest verschraubt und abgedichtet und wird von zwei weißen Enermax-Schriftzügen sowie einem bei Betrieb blau leuchtenden Enermax-Logo versehen. Trotz der dreifachen Werbung ist der Gesamteindruck stimmig, nicht aufdringlich und gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.
Leider gab es bei dem mir zuerst zugesendeten Sample das Problem, dass die Vertiefungen, in die die Halter für den entsprechenden Sockel eingesetzt werden, nicht so sauber gearbeitet waren und dementsprechend die Halter nicht montiert werden konnten. Enermax hat mir aber ohne Probleme das Sample ausgetauscht und mir versichert, dass dies der erste Fall eines solchen Fertigungsfehlers war. Das zweite Sample war fehlerfrei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Radiator hinterlässt einen sehr guten Ersteindruck. Dieser ist komplett in schwarz lackiert und weist in dieser Hinsicht keine Fehler auf. Seitlich sind noch zwei schwarz lackierte Aluplatten angeschraubt, welche einen weißen Enermax-Schriftzug tragen. Zum Einen dienen diese Aluplatten dazu, noch mehr Abwärme aufzunehmen und diese entsprechend abzugeben, zum Anderen sind auf den Stirnseiten rote Gummistreifen aufgeklebt, welche die Lüfter vom Radiator entkoppeln. Das Design wird durch die zusätzlich installierten Seitenplatten aufgelockert und wirkt etwas futuristisch, aber auch zurückhaltend. In den Zeiten, wo immer mehr PC´s auch als Anschauungsobjekte dienen, weiß man die Arbeit der entsprechenden Entwickler zu schätzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun zu den Lüftern. Einige denken jetzt "Sind ja nur Lüfter". Dennoch kann man hier sehr viel falsch machen. Bei der Verarbeitung und Qualität der mitgelieferten Twister-Preasure-Lüfter ist durchweg sehr gut. Keine scharfen, unebenen Kanten, die Geräusche erzeugen oder Staub ansammeln können, keine Unwucht und ein sehr sauber gearbeiteter Rahmen. Wie auch das Anschlusskabel der Pumpe, sind die Kabel der Lüfter schwarz gesleeved. Der Sleeve fällt hierbei nicht so blickdicht aus, wie bei der Pumpe, ist dennoch sauber verarbeitet und ordentlich angebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Schalter zur Drehzahlbegrenzung auf der Rückseite der Lüfternabe, lässt sich bei demontiertem Lüfter sehr gut erreichen und sitzt fest auf seiner Platine. Um die Einstellung ändern zu können, ohne den Lüfter ausbauen zu müssen, hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass der Schalter in den Lüfterrahmen eingebaut ist. Wenn man es schon als Highlight hervorhebt und damit wirbt, hätte man auch noch insoweit an die Bedienungsfreundlichkeit denken können. Besondern Bastler, die viel an ihrem System schrauben und die Hardware wechseln, werden somit wahrscheinlich den ein oder anderen Frustmoment erleben, wenn sie merken, dass sie den Lüfter oder den kompletten Radiator demontieren müssen, nur um diesen einen kleinen Schalter betätigen zu können.
Zusammengefasst kann ich sagen, dass die Verarbeitung und der Lieferumfang jeweils sehr gut sind und auch die Optik einiges her macht. Derzeit ist die Enermax Liqtech 120x für circa 74€ erhältlich und liegt damit nur minimal über leistungsstarken Luftkühlern.
Was die kleine Kompaktwasserkühlung aus dem Hause Enermax aber leisten kann, lest ihr jetzt im nachfolgenden Teil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*4. Praxistest*

*4. 1 Testumgebung*

Getestet würde der Kühler auf folgendem System:
CPU: AMD A10-5800K (3.800MHz @ 1,3875V; 4.000MHz @ 1,400V; 4.200MHz @ 1,4500V; 4429MHz @ 1,5125V)
MP: ASUS Crossblade Ranger
RAM: 2x 4GB Patriot Viper 3 Black Mamba @ 1.600MHz
SSD: SanDisk 64GB
Netzteil: Enermax Platimax 500W
Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic MX4

Die Tests wurden auf einem frisch installierten Windows 7 mit den nötigsten Treibern durchgeführt. Belastet wurde die CPU mit Prime95 in der Version 28.5 mit dem Small FFT Test, welcher jeweils 20 Minuten andauerte. Die Temperaturen wurden mit der ASUS AI-Suite 3 ausgelesen und mit HWinfo gegengeprüft. Als Lüfterkurve wurde eine lineare gewählt wobei 20% des Drehzahlbereichs auf 25°c und die Maximaldrehzahl auf 70°c festgelegt wurde.
Die Lautstärke wurde mit einem Voltcraft SL-100 aus 25cm Entfernung gemessen. Der Lautstärketest erfolgte dabei in einem nicht schalltoten Raum, aber ohne Nebengeräusche. Auch das Netzteil arbeitete den gesamten Test über in einem nicht hörbaren Lautstärkebereich und wurde so weit wie möglich vom Messgerät weg aufgebaut.

*4.2 Montage*

Bevor ich mit der eigentlichen Montage des Kühlers beginnen konnte, musste ich die Kühlerhalterung des Mainboards abnehmen. Dank der gerademal 4 Schrauben war dies entsprechend einfach und schnell getan.
Als nächstes erfolgte die Montage der Backplate.
Die Schrauben, welche den Kühlkörper letztendlich halten sollen, werden einfach von hinten durch die Backplate gesteckt. Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass die Schrauben an einer Seite leicht abgeflacht sind und sie dementsprechend nur in einer Ausrichtung ganz in die Backplate gesteckt werden können. Gehalten werden die Schrauben ersteinmal von 4 Plastikhülsen, welche über dem Mainboard auf die Schrauben gesteckt werden.
Bevor der Kühler auf dem Mainboard montiert werden konnte, war es nötig die AMD-Halterung am Kühler zu montieren. Mit 4 Schrauben, für die ein Kreuzschraubendreher benötigt wurde, war auch das recht unspektakulär.
Das Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste erforderte auf Grund der leicht angerauten Oberfläche etwas Geduld. Durch die verwendete Oberfläche, ist es nicht zu empfehlen einfach einen Klecks auf die CPU aufzutragen. Mit Hilfe einer nicht mehr gültigen Kundenkarte (natürlich kann man auch jede andere Plastikkarte nehmen) trug ich die Paste so auf, dass die Vertiefungen der Kühlkörperoberfläche geschlossen waren und noch eine hauchdünne Schicht das gesamte Konstrukt bedeckte. Bei der Klecks-Methode würden in den Vertiefungen entsprechend Lufteinschlüsse bleiben, welche die Kühlleistung minimal verringern.
Montiert man den Kühler, während das Mainboard ausgebaut ist, kann man das Mainboard einfach auf die Schrauben legen und benötigt keine dritte Hand oder Klebeband. Ist man beispielsweise zu Faul den Rechner für die Installation des Kühlers zu zerlegen, benötigt man unter Umständen eine dritte Hand oder etwas Klebeband um die Schrauben daran zu hintern, nach hinten durch zu rutschen.
Ich habe beide Varianten ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, dass alles am besten geht, wenn man wie folgt vor geht:
- PC zuzsammengebaut lassen
- Radiator samt hinterem Lüfter in das Gehäuse einbauen
- mit einer Hand den Kühler aufsetzen und mit der zweiten, die Schrauben von hinten festhalten
- die Schrauben weiter festhalten und mit der jetzt freien ersten hand, die Federschrauben aufsetzen und ein
  bis zwei Umdrehungen weit festdrehen
- anschließend mit einem Kreuzschraubendreher, die Schrauben über Kreuz fest ziehen

Sehr schön umgesetzt ist, dass der Anpressdruck von den Federn der Schrauben bestimmt wird. Man kann dementsprechend den Anpressdruck nicht zu hoch ansetzen, was einem manche Fehlersuche erspart, wenn es mal zu Problemen kommt.
Platzprobleme oder Komplikationen mit Arbeitsspeicherriegeln gibt es keine, was man sich aber auch schon denken kann. Einzig bei der Wahl des Lüftersetups, ob zwei Lüfter oder nur einer vorne oder hinten, muss man sich Gedanken machen. Beim testweisen Einbau in ein Enermax iVektor-Gehäuse, waren alle Setups ohne Probleme möglich, wobei der Radiator der Kompaktwasserkühlung aber immer an der Rückseite des Gehäuses befestigt wurde.
Nachdem Radiator, Lüfter, und Pumpe an Ort und Stelle waren, mussten nur noch die entsprechenden Teile angeschlossen werden. Die Lüfter wurden dabei auf den CPU-Fan-Anschluss gesteckt und per PWM geregelt. Dank meines Mainboards blieb mir der Anschluss der Pumpe an das Netzteil erspart. Ich konnte diese direkt auf den CHA-Fan1-Anschluss des Mainboards setzen und dort auch per Spannung regeln.
Ich habe Tests durchgeführt, bei denen ich Lüfterbestückungen mit ein, beziehungsweise zwei Lüftern ausprobiert habe, was es dabei für Überaschungen gab, lest ihr im nächsten Abschnitt.
Zur Montage zusammengefasst, muss ich sagen, dass es wahrscheinlich einfacher ginge, aber wenn man sich im Vorhinein Gedanken macht, was man machen möchte und auch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl besitzt, geht es recht gut und entspannt von der Hand. Neulingen oder unerfahrenen Schraubern würde ich empfehlen, eine zweite Person zur händischen Unterstützung auf Rufbereitschaft zu haben.

*4.3 Ergebnisse*

Die Ergebnisse des Tests wurden mit Hilfe von Diagrammen zusammen gefasst. Dies macht es auch euch einfacher, die Unterschiede zu sehen. Generell gilt, je kleiner der Balken, desto besser der Kühler.
Im Vorfeld sei gesagt, dass der Boxed-Kühler des AMD A10-5800k die Temperaturentwicklung unter Prime bei 4.429MHz nicht bewältigen konnte und dementsprechend unter diesem Punkt bei den Diagrammen fehlt.

Allgemeine Information zu meinem Vorgehen:
Ich weiche bei meinen Tests von der altbewärten Methode ab, die Kühlerleistung zu beurteilen, indem man ihn auf Minimaldrehzahl, 50%, 75% und 100% laufen lässt. Dies hat den Hintergrund, dass die Lüfter der CPU-Kühler im Gegensatz zu Gehäuselüftern größtenteils vom Mainboard gesteuert werden und dementsprechend eine dynamische Drehzahl besitzen. Die Vorgehensweise mit festgelegten Geschwindigkeiten ist dementsprechend meiner Meinung nach realitätsfremd und verfälscht die Messergebnisse.
In meinen Tests übernimmt auch das Mainboard die Kontrolle über den Lüfter. Die Lüfterkurve ist weiter oben im Bereich Testumgebung beschrieben.
Durch meine Methode entsteht zwar beim Testen mehr Arbeit, aber die Ergebnisse werden wesentlich realistischer, da im Normalfall ein Lüfter nicht konstant auf beispielsweise 100% läuft, da die Wärmeaufnahme der Materialien und entsprechend die passive Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebung auch zur Kühlung beitragen. 
Meine Messmethode sorgt also für ein Einpegeln der Lüfterdrehzahl und dementsprechend der Lautstärke und Kühlleistung anhand einer durchschnittlichen, im Alltag zu findenden Lüfterkurve.

Nun aber zu den Ergebnissen, wobei ich euch zuerst die Diagramme zeigen möchte, welche auf einer Bestückung mit zwei Lüftern in Sandwichbauweise beruhen.
Stufe 1,  2 oder 3 zeigt die jeweilig eingestellte Maximaldrehzahl von 1.300, 2.000 oder 2.600RPM an.
Die Pumpendrehzahl wurde konstant bei 2.500 Umdrehungen in der Minute belassen, da das die vorgesehene Drehzahl ist, welche der Hersteller vorgibt.

Als erstes die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie zu erwarten unterscheiden sich die Drehzahlen der jeweiligen Stufe im Idle nur minimal. Mit der Belastung des Kühlers, steigt auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter an. Bei maximal möglicher Belastung bei 4.429MHz pegelt sich der Liqtech 120x bei ca 1.800RPM maximal ein. Damit liegt er noch 800RPM unter der maximal möglichen Leistung. Somit bleibt also noch etwas Spielraum, die Kühlleistung zu verstärken.

Mit der Drehzahl nimmt auch die Lautstärke zu, wie das nächste Diagramm zeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 53,3 db(A) bei 1.800RPM ist die Geräuschkulisse schon nicht zu verachten. An dieser Stelle muss ich euch aber daran erinnern, dass die Lautstärke ohne Gehäuse und aus 25cm Entfernung gemessen wurde. Eine Erhöhung der Entfernung auf 50cm hatte eine Lautstärkereduzierung auf circe 48db(A) zur Folge.
Ob der Lautstärkeunterschied bei Doppelbestückung, Übertaktung und Stufe 3 lohnt, zeigt uns die Grafik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Generell sind die Temperaturunterschiede in den verschiedenen Belastungskategorien mit den verschiedenen Stufen sehr gering. Bei 4.429MHz, was einer TDP von ca 120W entspricht und sich schon außerhalb der Herstellerfreigabe von AMD befindet, beträgt der Temperaturunterschied gerade einmal 3°c. In Anbetracht der Lüfterdrehzahl und der daraus resultierenden höheren Lautstärke, lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht, die Maximalgeschwindigkeit der Twisterlüfter zu nutzen. Mit 54°c liegt die gemessene Temperatur auf Stufe 1 immernoch 20°c unter der Maximalangabe des Herstellers der CPU. Nimmt man den Werkseitig vorgesehenen Turbotakt von 4.200MHz als Vergleichspunkt, beträgt die Maximaltemperatur nur noch lauschige 50°c.

Kommen wir nun aber zu dem interessanten Teil der Ergebnisse. Die Bestückung mit nur einem Lüfter. Im Vorhinein habe ich mir erhofft, vor allem eine leisere Kühlung zu erhalten. Ob sich das letztendlich auch bewahrheitet hat, könnt ihr den Darstellungen entnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Drehzahlen mit nur einem Lüfter liegen immer leicht über denen der Doppelbestückung. Allerdings nur so wenig, dass es sich sehr gut in der Lautstärke niederschlägt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Absenkung der Lautstärke um 5db(A) bedeutet für das Gehör eine Halbierung der Lautstärke. Dementsprechend wird mit der Wegnahme eines Lüfters nicht nur die Lüfterzahl, sondern in sehr vielen Fällen auch die "gehörte" Läutstärke halbiert. Für Freunde eines leisen Rechenknechts sehr positiv, da selbst auf Stufe 3 ein Lüfter 47db(A) erreicht. Aber wie sieht es denn jetzt nun mit der Temperatur aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Ergebnisse überaschten mich ein wenig und sie zeigen auch, dass Testergebnisse nicht immer rational sein müssen.
Während im Idle stets die selbe Temperatur gemessen wurde und auf Stufe 1 die Bestückung mit zwei Lüftern vorne liegt, wendet sich das Blatt in den Stufen 2 und 3. Dort reduziert sich die Temperatur um jeweils ein Grad unter maximaler Temperaturbelastung.
Durch das Verbauen von lediglich einem der beiden vorhandenen Lüfter, konnte ich nicht nur eine Lautstärkereduzierung um die Hälfte bewirken, sondern auch die Temperatur (Nutzung der zweiten und dritten Stufe vorausgesetzt) minimalst reduzieren.

*5. Fazit und persönliche Meinung*

Mit der Liqtech 120x ist Enermax eine durchweg gute und durchdachte All-in-one-Wasserkühlung gelungen. Das Design der Komponenten gefällt und sticht etwas aus der tristen, schwarzen Masse hervor, wo sich sonst nur die Lüfter unterscheiden. Trotz des 120mm Radiators kann die Wasserkühlung ohne Probleme mit Luftkühllösungen mithalten und arbeitet dabei verhältnissmäßig leise. Und das sogar mit den Standartlüftern, wo bei anderen AiO´s die Community schon pauschal einen Austausch der Lüfter vorschlägt. Selbst die Pumpe, welche normalerweise als das nervigstes Bauteil bezeichnet wird, arbeitet wirklich verdammt leise. 
Hat man wenig Platz für einen Turmkühler und ist bereit die knapp 74€ zu zahlen, so kann man ruhigen Gewissens zu der Enermax Liqtech 120x greifen und sich über eine kleine, leise, Wasserkühlung freuen, die auch optisch einiges her macht.
Dem Ruf der übermaßig lauten, unterdimensionierten Kompaktwasserkühlung wird die Enermax Liqtech 120x definitiv nicht gerecht.

*Zusammenfassend vergebe ich meine Noten wie folgt:*
Verpackung: *[size=+1]1-[/size]* -Sauber verarbeitet, farblich passend, etwas unspektakulär
Lieferumfang: *[size=+1]1[/size]* -Alles nötige vorhanden, inklusive Kabeladaptern und WLP in einer Spritze, vorbildlich
Verarbeitung: *[size=+1]2[/size]* -Absolut sauber und ohne Macken, allerdings ungünstig angebrachter Schalter bei den Lüftern
Montage: *[size=+1]2[/size]* -Laien brauchen vermutlich eine dritte Hand bei der Montage
Kühlleistung: *[size=+1]2[/size]* -Liegt aufgrund der Radiatorfläche im guten Mittelfeld
Lautstärke: *[size=+1]2[/size]* -Im Idle kaum wahrnehmbar, unter Last hörbar aber nicht störend

*[size=+2]Gesamtnote: 2 mit tendenz zur 1-[/size]*​


----------



## Deeron (21. Oktober 2014)

Und Online  Viel spaß beim lesen.


----------



## HerculeZ (22. Oktober 2014)

Welche WaKü ist denn besser? Diese hier: Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung
oder die WaKü im Test? Würde mich mal interessieren.
PS: Toller und ausführlicher Test 
MFG


----------



## Deeron (22. Oktober 2014)

Das kann ich leider so pauschal nicht beantworten, da ich die H60 von Corsair bisher noch nicht in der Hand gehalten habe. Aufgrund der Radiatoren, würde ich aber sagen, dass sie sich nicht viel geben (Corsair= dünner Radi mit mehr lamellen, Enermax= dicker Radi mit weniger Lamellen).
Bei gelegenheit werde ich auch andere Kompaktwasserkühlungen testen.


----------



## HerculeZ (22. Oktober 2014)

OK, trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die arbeit !

Wohl eine echte Alternative zum Großen Luftkühler wenn die Pumpe wirklich leise ist


----------

